# Tame pigeon found, and sought



## flowertycoon (Jul 23, 2007)

Our family has had an unusual visitor who has left his mark with us this week. My two sons (8 and 12) have always wanted to catch a pigeon and bring it home to raise as a pet, and when we visit the city from our home in rural Vermont, they always try to get close enough to touch one. Last week, we found a pigeon at the public swimming hole who was walking up to bathers and never flew away from the kids chasing it. I thought it was hurt, so we brought him home, fed him him, and let him rest. In the morning, I couldn't see anything wrong with him, so we opened the cage, figuring he woud fly away. Instead, he hopped up and started eating from our hands! He spent the day following us around the farm, landing on our shoulder, and sitting on the windowsill when we went inside. 
The next day we were away for several hours, and when we returned home, our pigeon had left us. He had no leg band, but I am sure he was someone's good friend, and I hope he is on his way back to them now. Of course, he has left our farm very lonely, and the kids have convinced me that a tame pigeon is just what we need.
I have done some research, and I think we can offer a pigeon a good home. We have a farm in Northern Vermont, a 10' by 6' cage to house a bird, and a lovely perch on the peak of our house (contructed last week for our visitor). I am still unsure of how friendly most pigeons get to be, and if our visitors behavior is common for a bird raised around people. 
We would be interested in an adoption of a pigeon or pigeons who is at least somewhat friendly around people. I would prefer a bird who can fly, and is used to being outside, as I am not prepared for an indoor pigeon. We could retrieve a bird for rescue in Vermont, and we are also in the Boston area weekly, so we could get a bird from that area. Shipping birds sounds traumatic, but I am open to this forum's expertise on the subject. 
Thank you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk

Thank you for your interest in pigeons.

I'm sorry your little friend has left.

Pigeons do require a little care, and you will find out more just browsing the forum, especially the RESOURCES section. 

I have pet pigeons myself, as well as domestic pigeons, however they don't free fly as they are too vulnerable to predators. You may want to consider building a nice aviary where the bird can fly when it is outisde.

I'm sure others in your area will be along that can help with finding an adoptee/candidate.


----------



## Pixie (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you seen this thread,

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21719

I secound the above poster that it really is best for a pigeon to be housed at least part time in an outdoor aviary. My birds ( a cockatoo, conure, two starlings and pigeon) spend the day in an outsied aviary and at night we bring them in to their smaller cages. Pigeons use the flock as safety from predetaors, and a single pigeon flying about at will is sure to be quick food for a coopers hawk.

A favorite idea of mine is to make an indoor/ outdoor aviary. What you do is build a small aviary outide against the wall and around a window of your house. Inside you can have a smaller cage against the window. When you want to let the bird out you just open the window. Tame Pigeons can also do quite well in smaller indoor bird cages, though because they dont climb like a parrot, the cage should provide more horizontal room for exploring and they should be taken out and interacted with regularly.

One last idea is to try your local wildlife rehabilitators. They frequently receive young pigeons and sometimes have policies that do not allow them to release the birds. If you could provide a good home perhaps they would allow you to take one.However, it would have to be young enough to tame.

Good luck and I seuggest if your friend returns you bring him in and keep him, he sounds like a sweetie. Oh and by the way, pigeons become very tame and will bond with you well. They make very affectionate and sweet pets..

~ Pixie


----------



## flowertycoon (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you for the encouragement and advice. I will look into an outdoor flying area, in addition to the caged area we currently have. I hadn't thought about flying predators, we have lots of raccoons, foxes, fisher cats, and coyotes that pester our chickens, but only at night, and I had been thinking I had those predators well covered. We've never lost a chicken to a hawk, but a pigeon would probably be a much easier target. 

Do you think it unrealistic to assume the pigeon we found was simply lost and tired, and is now on his way home? Can birds lose their bands?

Again, thanks for helping a new pigeon enthusiast figure out how to enter the world of pigeons.


----------

